# What is your Nicotine of choice? (Clyrolinx / Prime Nic)



## Vape Hacker 808 (28/8/18)

What is your Nicotine of choice? (Clyrolinx / Prime Nic)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (28/8/18)

Gold Nic. Best ever.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Slick (28/8/18)

None,I try a different brand after every bottle

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (28/8/18)

Vape Hacker 808 said:


> What is your Nicotine of choice? (Clyrolinx / Prime Nic)


Clyrolinx, the obvious choice!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (28/8/18)

scrawny gecko

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## herb1 (29/8/18)

You can scrap Scrawny Gecko off that list...bad nic
I bought two bottles and mixed DIY, the nic 'soured' and gave heavy throat hit at minimal quantities
I also used it to up the nic content of a DIY juice & it screwed the juice up (giving it a hideous dark colour) & gave me a raw throat for 2 weeks

I'll stick to Prime from now on...and on that note, I have about 1 and 1/2 bottles of Scrawny for anyone in CT, willing to wander on the wild side of nicotine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wimmas (29/8/18)

Gold nic

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (29/8/18)

Prime nic. Only one ive used for many many years

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (29/8/18)

Prime nic is all I use.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (29/8/18)

Gold Nic. 

Never had a "bad or peppery" batch, and well priced for 48mg.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Trishan Gounden (29/8/18)

Was actually wanting to know if certain nic is more potent than others. I've noticed that a lot of American desert juices in comparison to South African juices have a stronger nic hit. Or is this purely due to pg harshness in their flavours?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vape Hacker 808 (29/8/18)

Thanks for your reviews; I been asking around quite abit.

I have used Sketcy Geko and unfortunately I am not happy.

Gold Nic: Positive Reviews from my side

CLY: Yest to be tested I have heard very positive reviews thou

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape Hacker 808 (29/8/18)

Trishan Gounden said:


> Was actually wanting to know if certain nic is more potent than others. I've noticed that a lot of American desert juices in comparison to South African juices have a stronger nic hit. Or is this purely due to pg harshness in their flavours?


I would say the PG hit in my option not nic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (29/8/18)

Ive tried (each at least 3 times) Prime nic, Skrawny Geko, CLY Nic and Gold nic.

I prefer Gold Nic, But CLY is my 2nd choice. As for Prime and Skrawny, Ive found them to be very inconsistent.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Raindance (4/9/18)

When you store your Nic in the freezer:


Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## franshorn (5/9/18)

Raindance said:


> When you store your Nic in the freezer:
> View attachment 144517
> 
> Regards



I only ever buy 100ml bottles of PG nic. 
Always used Scrawny gecko, and it was a 1 in 2 hit and miss for peppery throat hit monsters.

When storing the nic in the freezer, does it actually freeze? So you need to defrost and refreeze it every time you wanna mix a batch of juice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (5/9/18)

franshorn said:


> I only ever buy 100ml bottles of PG nic.
> Always used Scrawny gecko, and it was a 1 in 2 hit and miss for peppery throat hit monsters.
> 
> When storing the nic in the freezer, does it actually freeze? So you need to defrost and refreeze it every time you wanna mix a batch of juice?


Nope, remains liquid and can be shaken before use as normal. I decant 100ml into my mixing supply for use during the month.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (5/9/18)

scrawny gecko cause its cheap and superb quality. 

Always used Prime nic and IMHO i cannot tell the difference between the two so ill stick with scrawny gecko for now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (5/9/18)

Clyrolinx nicotine by far!

I also know for a fact that Orion and Paulies used to use CLY nic in their liquids, so that is also a testament to the quality.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

